# Stranahan's Whiskey



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

I just received a bottle of Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey for Christmas. It is small batch whiskey. It is great to have a touch of Colorado out here in SC. :redface:

It has scents of vanilla and maybe anise (?). I love the mouth, it seems to have a slow wave of heat from the front of the mouth to the back - this happens with every sip. I think it is amazing stuff. On the bottle the bottler hand writes what song he was listening to at the time he bottled it, along with his/her initials.

Has anybody else ever tried this stuff? What are your thoughts?


----------

